# 2008 Fiba Olympic Qualifying Tournament For Men



## Porn Player

> The following nine teams have already booked their tickets for the Olympic Basketball Tournament for Men that will take place in Beijing, China, from 9th to 24th August 2008: Angola, Argentina, Australia, China, Iran, Lithuania, Russia, Spain and USA.
> 
> The remaining three men's berths for the Beijing 2008 Olympic Games will be decided in the 12-team FIBA Olympic Qualifying Tournament amongst the following teams: Brazil, Cape Verde, Canada, Cameroon, Croatia, Germany, Greece, Korea, Lebanon, New Zealand, Puerto Rico and Slovenia.
> 
> Some of the biggest stars of the game will compete in Athens like Dirk Nowitzki from Germany, Leandro Barbosa from Brazil, Theo Papaloukas from Greece, Carlos Arroyo from Puerto Rico and Jaka Lakovic from Slovenia. And all of them know that it will be an incredible difficult task to gain one of the remaining three tickets to Beijing


Link



*Group A *
Greece 
Lebanon 
Brazil

*Group B *
New Zealand 
Cape Verde
Germany

*Group C* 
Korea
Slovenia 
Canada

*Group D*
Croatia 
Cameroon
Puerto Rico


PRELIMINARY ROUND 

*14 July 2008 * 

B/1 *New Zealand 77* vs Cape Verde 50 

C/1 Korea 76 vs *Slovenia 88* 

D/1 *Croatia 93 * vs Cameroon 79 

A/1 *Greece 119 *vs Lebanon 62 


*15 July 2008 *

C/2 *Slovenia 86* vs Canada 70 

B/2 Cape Verde 68 vs *Germany 104 * 

D/2 Cameroon 72 vs *Puerto Rica 81* 

A/2 Lebanon 54 vs *Brazil 94* 


*16 July 2008* 

C/3 *Canada 79* vs Korea 77 

D/3 Puerto Rico 81 vs *Croatia 95* 

B/3 *Germany 89* vs New Zealand 71 

A/3 Brazil 69 vs *Greece 89*



*Quarter Finals 18 July 2008*

*Croatia 83* vs Canada 62

Slovenia 70 vs *Puerto Rico 81*

*Germany 78* vs Brazil 65

*Greece 75* vs New Zealand 48



*Semi Finals 19th July 2008*

Germany 70 vs *Croatia 76*

*Greece 88* vs Puerto Rico 63



*
3rd Place-Playoff 20th July 2008 *

*Germany 96* v Puerto Rico 82



*Secured Olympic Berths;

Greece
Croatia
Germany*

:clap2:


----------



## Porn Player

I will update the OP with scores and the quarters/semis/finals when it is needed. 


How do you all see this going? There should be some real good basketball on show with quality teams like Greece, Germany and Slovenia. 


I see Greece, Germany, Slovenia and Croatia all making the semi finals. 

I think Greece, Croatia and Slovenia will get there olympic berths.


Edit - Forgot to mention I will be rooting for Croatia (ROKO LENI UKIC WOOOOOO) and Canada


----------



## croco

What's the modus again ? Do the two best teams of each group qualify or only the group winner for the semifinals ?


----------



## Porn Player

croco said:


> What's the modus again ? Do the two best teams of each group qualify or only the group winner for the semifinals ?


Two best teams from each group go through to the quarter finals. Then whoever eventually makes the final, both team will recieve an olympic berth and then the two semi-final losers play for the 3rd and final berth.


----------



## Diable

Anyone know if this will be on NBATV or some other channel in the US?


----------



## croco

Porn_Player said:


> Two best teams from each group go through to the quarter finals. Then whoever eventually makes the final, both team will recieve an olympic berth and then the two semi-final losers play for the 3rd and final berth.


Thank you. With the addition I'm feeling pretty confident about our chances. Even if we don't beat Greece there is still a good chance to win the third place game.


----------



## luther

Slovenia, Croatia and Greece are the teams I think have the best chance, but any Nowitzki-led team is dangerous. Canada and Puerto Rico may surprise, depending on who's playing and how things fall into place. By the way, six years or so ago, if someone had told you Serbia (well, in 2002 they were still Serbia and Montenegro) wasn't even going to make the Qualifying Tournament, would you have believed it?


----------



## gi0rdun

Greece will make it. Spanoulis ftw!


----------



## luther

giordun said:


> Greece will make it. Spanoulis ftw!


I like him, but don't even think he's the best guard on his team. Not even top two, if you count Papaloukas as a G instead of a F.


----------



## Porn Player

This gets going tomorow, Germany and Canada have been suprisingly good in the warm ups for this. Should be exciting to see if they can knock off one of the more established nations...


----------



## luther

Germany, of course, is going to be working with Kaman, which certainly helps a LOT. Add Jagla and what's-his-name...Dirk Somebody...and their frontcourt is tough. It is going to be fun to see what happens.


----------



## croco

Porn_Player said:


> This gets going tomorow, Germany and Canada have been suprisingly good in the warm ups for this. Should be exciting to see if they can knock off one of the more established nations...


One of the more established nations ? :thinking2: Other than Greece I don't think there is a team Germany will not beat with the addition of Kaman. Maybe I'm too optimistic, but I don't see how they don't qualify for the Olympics now. Croatia, Slovenia and Brazil don't have their star players for the most part which weakens their squqads considerably.


----------



## Porn Player

croco said:


> One of the more established nations ? :thinking2: Other than Greece I don't think there is a team Germany will not beat with the addition of Kaman. Maybe I'm too optimistic, but I don't see how they don't qualify for the Olympics now. Croatia, Slovenia and Brazil don't have their star players for the most part which weakens their squqads considerably.


Established in terms of their pedigree as a basketball nation. I certianly wouldn't put Germany top3 out of this tournament in that regard...

The addition of Kaman will indeed bolster the chances of you making it to the Olympics but the guy has only been part of the team for a week or so. I do however now see them cracking the top3, although I am sure the Croatians and Slovenians will have something to say about that. 


It is shaping up to be a real good qualifying tournament eace:


----------



## luther

One thing, though: Germany's backcourt is really, really bad. Greece will of course destroy them in that regard. But Croatia has a far better backcourt, as do Canada, Slovenia and Puerto Rico. If I were Germany, those teams would worry me greatly.


----------



## croco

More accomplished in terms of having more quality players ? That's true, but neither of those have better teams as seen in recent tournaments. I know that the backcourt is bad, but they have beaten very good teams despite of that. This has always been the case and most of the time they have overcome that disadvantage. Dirk is enough to have a shot against anyone not named Spain or the USA.


----------



## luther

I'm just talking backcourts. I know Germany is going to have a great chance, because of the power of Dirk alone. But in some situations, if those more talented backcourts can keep Germany from feeding Dirk the way they'd want, they could be a serious problem.


----------



## argusa

So who is broadcasting the games? I liked Brazil before they lost some key players. Now I'd say Greece, Germany, and (Canada or Puerto Rico).


----------



## croco

luther said:


> I'm just talking backcourts. I know Germany is going to have a great chance, because of the power of Dirk alone. But in some situations, if those more talented backcourts can keep Germany from feeding Dirk the way they'd want, they could be a serious problem.


Two other things are also working in our favor. This team doesn't have outstanding man to man defenders (at least not for international standards), but they are able to play really good team defense. I think it's a comparable situation to Cleveland and Lebron in the NBA, you got an alpha dog and everyone else knows it. While the offense can be brutal at times, they will hustle and play defense. 

And Dirk Bauermann is a very good coach, maybe the best the national team has ever had. It's another analogy to Cleveland although I would say that the lack of good offense has more to do with the fact that most aren't able to be efficient scorers or shooter than him not being able to install a system that allows the team to be efficient on that end.


----------



## Porn Player

New Zealand just gave Cape Verde one hell of a welcome to the higher echelons of Basketball :lol:
New Zealand were led in scoring by K.Penny who dropped 25 on 8/13 shooting. Pretty impressive.. 

Slovenia look like they have secured victory against Korea, with Nesterovic absolutely dominating with 26points and 9boards.


----------



## Porn Player

Eeek the Croatia/Cameroon has started out pretty sloppy. Also Ukic didn't start :sad:


----------



## Porn Player

Is Ukic injured or something? Were midway through the second and he hasn't played yet ... BOOO

Croatia dominating this one 35-18 already. These Cameroon lads came out and fouled like crazy, maybe the nerves got the better of them.


----------



## Porn Player

Game over. Croatia dominated with their team play. . .

Tomas led the Croatians with 22 points, however the telling story is that they had 5 players in double scoring figures. Davor Kus played the most minutes for them and ended up with 2points, 6asts and 1board... Ukic seriously must be injured as he didn't log any minutes

Harding Nana impressed for Cameroon scoring 24...Boumtje Boumtje nearly recorded a double double with 8points and 10boards.


----------



## croco

No surprises although the games of Slovenia and Croatia were closer than I thought they would.


----------



## Porn Player

croco said:


> No surprised although the games of Slovenia and Croatia were closer than I thought they would.


Did you follow the games? 

Slovenia were up by something like 19 in the third. Yes Korea managed to get it back down to 5 but were never any closer than that. . . 

And Croatia dominated Cameroon after the initial rough and tumble beginning. 


Greece are currently DESTROYING Lebanon 60-31 (ouch) and there is still 7 minutes left in the 3rd...


----------



## croco

Porn_Player said:


> Did you follow the games?
> 
> Slovenia were up by something like 19 in the third. Yes Korea managed to get it back down to 5 but were never any closer than that. . .
> 
> And Croatia dominated Cameroon after the initial rough and tumble beginning.
> 
> 
> Greece are currently DESTROYING Lebanon 60-31 (ouch) and there is still 7 minutes left in the 3rd...


No, I didn't, I was just looking at the boxscore and the results of each quarter. 

Slovenia was only up 5 in the third quarter against a team like Korea ? That's not impressive at all.


----------



## Porn Player

croco said:


> No, I didn't, I was just looking at the boxscore and the results of each quarter.
> 
> Slovenia was only up 5 in the third quarter against a team like Korea ? That's not impressive at all.


Korea shot the lights out from 3, only reason that game got that close. 


Talking of close Lebanon just took Greece to the wire narrowly missing out 119-62 :lol:

The Greeks shot a blistering 78% from the field and 54% from three point land. Yowza . . .

Konstantinos Tsartsaris led a balanced attack with 15 points. And when I say balanced I truly mean it 6 players in double figures and 3 others who poured in 9points. That's a team effort... 

Potential future Toronto Raptor Printezis shot really well and scored 10 points off 5/6 from the field, and was a all over the place in very limited minutes (just 10!)


----------



## Porn Player

So first day over, no shocks and those players expected to show up, did just that. I should have bet some money on these :biggrin:


----------



## luther

Greece with 27 assists. Spanoulis, Diamantidis and Papaloukas all racking them up. Must have been fun to watch the ball movement...


----------



## Yao Mania

Just bought tickets to go see Team USA v.s. Team Turkey in an exhibiton, woohoo!!!! Can't wait!!!!!

EDIT: oops, sorry, got too excited and didn't realize this was the qualifiers thread


----------



## Porn Player

Slovenia are a lock for the quarter finals after taking care of Canada 86-70. The Canadians lost this one in the 3rd quarter but then again they only put up 27 points in the 2nd and 3rd combined, now you best have one hell of a stifling defense to win with offensive numbers like that. 

Nesterovic continued his steller play going for 14points,9boards and 4blocks. He is really a great competitor, and I for one will be sad to see him not in a Raptors jersey next year. 

Lackovic led all scorers with 19 off some hot outside shooting going 3/5 from downtown. 

If Canada had just shot better this game could have been very different, Dalembert was a major dissapointment with just 1/8 from the field and only 4pts total ... Barrett led all Canadians with 16. 

Let's hope the next game Canada can come back strong.

Germany presently playing Cape Verde and dominating (Kaman has 4pts :clap2


----------



## croco

They look sharp although it's not much of a competition either. Apparently the Cape Verdes wanted to talk Dana Barros into a comeback for this tournament, but he declined.


----------



## Porn Player

Game over ... Germany were the epitomy of efficiency (how many times you heard that before :biggrin .. They were blistering from the field and led by star man Dirk Nowitzki whop dropped 16points. Chris Kaman had a few turnovers but recorded a double double with 10 and 10. Well done him!


----------



## croco

:whistling:

Good showing, very balanced and encouraging signs even if it was just the Cape Verdes. The presence of Kaman will open a lot for Dirk, you can't just focus on him anymore and leave everyone else alone.


----------



## Porn Player

Wow, Team Cananda just came back from the brink of eilmination to book themselves a spot against Croatia or Peurto Rico in the quarters. Seriously, this ball game looked OVER.

Carl English was horrendous though, he was throwing up bricks and getting offensive foul calls at exactly the wrong times. Barrett came up big getting them back into the game and within 2 and under a minute left ... Then Anderson hit the 3 ball to put them up by one and Barrett sealed with a clutch free throw. Crazy game, the Koreans led by as many as 18!! (on a side note, Dalembert didn't play, seems he had a fight with Leo Rautins after the Slovenia loss, Crazy huh!)

Croatia and Puerto Rico facing off now, whoever wins gets Canada in the quarters. 

EDIT - Croatia just beat Puerto Rico (and my man Ukic was back :biggrin: he recorded some nice stats 12pts, 5assists, 6boards, 4-5 from 2, 1-2 from 3)


----------



## Coatesvillain

Probably better for Dalembert if he doesn't play the rest of the summer. He's been playing the last two seasons with an assortment of injuries and hasn't really taken much time off to rest.


----------



## croco

He will get enough rest after the game against Croatia.


----------



## croco

It would be nice to start playing defense in the second quarter. You can't allow a limited team like New Zealand to score 26 points in the first period, that's just bad.


----------



## croco

croco said:


> It would be nice to start playing defense in the second quarter. You can't allow a limited team like New Zealand to score 26 points in the first period, that's just bad.


And they did. Dirk with a great game, as looked Kaman. Others will have to step up and make some outside shots against (most likely) Brazil, but this was a step in the right direction apart from that first quarter.


----------



## Porn Player

Wow, talk about the Nowitzki-Kaman show. Just beat up on the 'Tall Blacks'

The tandem combined for 55pts, 11boards and 4blocks. 

Maybe they will go all the way with just a frontcourt?


----------



## argusa

Wow, Greece thumped Brazil!


----------



## el_Diablo

dirk hit some ridiculous shots against the kiwis.. but damn germany without dirk and kaman looks horrible.. I don't remember their backcourt being this bad earlier?

.. does okulaja still play?


----------



## croco

el_Diablo said:


> dirk hit some ridiculous shots against the kiwis.. but damn germany without dirk and kaman looks horrible.. I don't remember their backcourt being this bad earlier?
> 
> .. does okulaja still play?


He is injured and would have been on the roster. However, he is also nowhere near the level he once was. It's only a minor loss.


----------



## HB

What channels are this being televised on in the states?


----------



## Yao Mania

el_Diablo said:


> dirk hit some ridiculous shots against the kiwis.. but damn germany without dirk and kaman looks horrible.. I don't remember their backcourt being this bad earlier?
> 
> .. does okulaja still play?


Kinda like China without Yao and Yi. There's such a large gap between the best players and everyone else in those countries. Meanwhile teams like Lithuania don't have anyone outstanding (well depends if you consider Jasikevičius outstanding), but are well coached and work at as team.


----------



## croco

13/A Croatia vs. Canada _already started_ 
14/A Slovenia vs. Puerto Rico 9:30 AM ET 
15/A Germany vs. Brazil 12:30 PM ET 
16/A Greece New vs. Zealand 4:00 PM ET


----------



## Porn Player

Croatia tear Canada apart 83-62

In a shock Puerto Rico are beating Slovenia by 10 points with just under two minutes remaining. I for one didn't expect this... Poor Rasho :sad:


----------



## croco

I'm a little bit surprised, but not that much. Puerto Rico has a ton of talented players, if they gel at the right time they can cause problems for many teams. If Slovenia had the majority of their star players they would have won for sure. Some of those basketball associations really need to sort out how to get their players to play for their country.


----------



## croco

:clap2:


----------



## croco

As Hamann fouled out near the end of the third quarter, it became clear again that the backcourt, especially at the point guard position is very thin. Once opponents apply fullcourt pressure they have trouble to bring the ball over halfcourt and execute a good offense. The defense was outstanding except for the last quarter though and it's still been a very good display today. Let's get one more win tomorrow.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Is Ricky Sanchez playing for Puerto Rico?


----------



## croco

Coatesvillain said:


> Is Ricky Sanchez playing for Puerto Rico?


Yes: http://www.athens2008.fiba.com/page...nglc/en/roundid/6251/fe_scheStat_boxScor.html


----------



## luther

Anybody have thoughts on Canada kicking Sam Dalembert off the team, apparently for being a prima donna?


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

luther said:


> I like him, but don't even think he's the best guard on his team. Not even top two, if you count Papaloukas as a G instead of a F.


Spanoulis is by far the best guard in this entire tournament.


----------



## luther

You're obviously welcome to your opinion. I don't agree with you.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand

luther said:


> You're obviously welcome to your opinion. I don't agree with you.


Well actually watching the games might help you to actually be accurate.


----------



## luther

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> Well actually watching the games might help you to actually be accurate.


First of all, don't be a sarcastic little *****: learn to respect other people's opinions. And second, you have no idea whether I'm watching games, do you? Didn't think so.


----------



## Coatesvillain

luther said:


> Anybody have thoughts on Canada kicking Sam Dalembert off the team, apparently for being a prima donna?


I don't think anyone warned Leo Rautins and the Canadian NT about Dalembert's aloof personality. It's one of those situations where I don't think either side is wrong in what they're saying but there was just poor communication all the way around.

Anyone know if Ricky Sanchez is still hanging around the perimeter? I mean has his game developed at all in the past few years?


----------



## Porn Player

luther said:


> First of all, don't be a sarcastic little *****: learn to respect other people's opinions. And second, you have no idea whether I'm watching games, do you? Didn't think so.


:laugh: @ Luther the most gentlemanly poster on here getting pissed!... I will update this thread 2moro, I am far to drunk and enjoying the German air to do anything. 


Sorrry, I know I am a Mod but I will sort this tomorow, I like this discussion!! Woooo


----------



## luther

^ There's nothing to sort out. All is fine. Wish I were drunk, though. Alas, it's not to be tonight.


----------



## croco

And the Greeks trash New Zealand (75-48) as expected. That means we will see

Germany vs. Croatia 1 pm ET
Greece vs. Puerto Rico 3:30 pm ET

tomorrow. The winners will be qualified for Beijing, the two losers play for the last ticket on Sunday.


----------



## argusa

Puerto Rico is a funny team. Somedays they are great most they are not. They looked sharp though. If there 3pt shooting can continue, then they may have a chance against Greece.


----------



## croco

argusa said:


> Puerto Rico is a funny team. Somedays they are great most they are not. They looked sharp though. If there 3pt shooting can continue, then they may have a chance against Greece.


I don't think they have a chance. Greece is an excellent defensive team and they have so much length in the backcourt, that will really bother Puerto Rico. Plus with the fans I can't see them lose a game since they are the best team in this tournament too.


----------



## argusa

Did anyone see the Germany/Brazil game? I was wondering how Splitter did against Kaman.


----------



## croco

argusa said:


> Did anyone see the Germany/Brazil game? I was wondering how Splitter did against Kaman.


Splitter was solid, but it was a huge task because he had to defend Kaman and also Dirk sometimes. On the other hand, he also could score on either on offense and did. He looked fundamentally sound, however he still needs to put on more muscle, otherwise the physical play is going to overwhelm once he decides to go to the NBA.


----------



## OnkelLars

Ger vs Cro

ugly game, Nowitzki with a one man show, doesn't look good for Germany...


----------



## Porn Player

OnkelLars said:


> Ger vs Cro
> 
> ugly game, Nowitzki with a one man show, doesn't look good for Germany...


Agreed. This is the old scool Germany we are used to. Dirk has scored more than the rest of the team combined... The German squad is really not shooting the ball well from, well, anywhere. If they are to pull this out of the bag they really need to support the big man and shoot better from range..

Croatians are playing abit better than there counterparts, still not there usual selves though. Then again I can't have to many complaints when they have never trailed in the ballgame...


36-31 at the half.


----------



## OnkelLars

let's see what happens in the 2nd half


----------



## OnkelLars

the better team won, congratulations to Croatia

maybe Germany can win the next game


----------



## Porn Player

OnkelLars said:


> the better team won, congratulations to Croatia
> 
> maybe Germany can win the next game


Nowitzki was a powerhouse getting to the charity stripe. The rest of the team played a little better in the second half but Croatia just had to much. 

Nice game for Tomas with 21points.


----------



## croco

Damn. I didn't feel great about that game all along, Croatia always causes us trouble in many sports and they were the better team today. Dirk was his usual self, unfortunately Kaman was not and nobody else could step either.


----------



## OnkelLars

I wasn't able to capture the last games, last game I was able to record was Germnay vs Poland; hopefully I will be able to get the next game (Ger vs ???)
can someone help me out with the previous games?

I hope that isn't against the rules of this forum?


----------



## Porn Player

OnkelLars said:


> I wasn't able to capture the last games, last game I was able to record was Germnay vs Poland; hopefully I will be able to get the next game (Ger vs ???)
> can someone help me out with the previous games?
> 
> I hope that isn't against the rules of this forum?


Germany will be playing Puerto Rico/Greece tomorow to try and secure third place, and that all important Olympic berth.

If you want highlights, youtube usually delivers. If you are willing to pay cash, there are sites that record the games on DVD that you can then purchase...


----------



## croco

Greece with another huge win, 88:63 against Puerto Rico. 

This means we will have to beat Puerto Rico again, both teams split the series 1-1 in preparation before this tourney. However Kaman didn't play in either game, so this is another plus. Dirk vs. Barea for a ticket to Beijing :whistling:


----------



## Boris

samo je jedno u mom zivotu vrijedno da pustim suzu s oka jer tebe volim ja...

I'm so proud of this team. even with out pusys giricek, vujcic and zizic (they can only dream about olyimpics)+ injured kasun and markota, while ukic and planinic played with injures they still qualyfie for olympics. It is comback of croatian basketball


----------



## luther

Congrats to you. As a longtime fan of Croatian basketball (from afar), I'm glad to see it.


----------



## Boris

thanks


----------



## aussiestatman

from an australian bball fan's point of view, i hope greece goes into the other group than ours at the olympics, we can easily handle croatia and either pueuta rico or germany

we have the team to get a minor medal if only we avoid the US at the qf stage


----------



## aussiestatman

is arroyo playing tonight after only 9 minutes v greece?
they have to shoot better v germany than 34.5 v greece's 52.5
for germany can 2 good big men get them home?
wysocki and greene need to be better than combined 0 for 7 v croatia


----------



## aussiestatman

has the game started?


----------



## el_Diablo

it's on, 2nd quarter 4 min left, 31-30 germany..

edit: hamann!


----------



## aussiestatman

thanks


----------



## el_Diablo

48-39 germany at the half


----------



## aussiestatman

is there a web site that has scores?


----------



## el_Diablo

http://www.athens2008.fiba.com/

you need to register to see stats though.

I'm watching this live on a german sports channel..


----------



## aussiestatman

el_Diablo said:


> http://www.athens2008.fiba.com/
> 
> you need to register to see stats though.
> 
> I'm watching this live on a german sports channel..


thanks
anyone other than nowitzki and kaman scoring for GER?
is arroyo playing for PR?


----------



## el_Diablo

big threes from garrett and greene, germany up 16

hamann has 15


----------



## Yao Mania

Congrats to Croatia, well deserved


----------



## croco

:yay:

Finally Dirk gets his wish and can go to the Olympics thanks to much more help this time. It also helps that Puerto Rico is a very subpar defensive team and despite all their talent they aren't going to beat better teams with that kind of mentality. I didn't understand why Filiberto Rivera didn't play more, especially with Arroyo not being able to play today, he is really good and I actually like him a lot more than JJB. I would have liked to see them qualify too, but I'm happy obviously.


----------



## Boris

aussiestatman said:


> from an australian bball fan's point of view, i hope greece goes into the other group than ours at the olympics, *we can easily handle croatia and either pueuta rico or germany*
> 
> we have the team to get a minor medal if only we avoid the US at the qf stage


yes, only if that croat in australian yearsy andrija bogut has his carear nights in games agenst croatia or germany. you realy should learn somthing about basketball beafore writeing something stupid like that.

congrats to germany, dirk realy deserve to play in olympics. he is true sportsman


----------



## aussiestatman

Boris said:


> yes, only if that croat in australian yearsy andrija bogut has his carear nights in games agenst croatia or germany. you realy should learn somthing about basketball beafore writeing something stupid like that.
> 
> congrats to germany, dirk realy deserve to play in olympics. he is true sportsman


thanks boris, tell me about the croatian team?


----------

